# Cross Breeding - HELP PLS!



## shanin (Oct 31, 2011)

I have golden greek (6 years of age) and a russian of 4 years. They have lived together with minimal fuss over the years. recently (over 6 months) the male russian has attempted to breed with the female greek. Yesterday the female laid 4 eggs. I immediately put them into an incubation unit. Will any babies be born from these eggs? or is it impossible for them to cross breed? Please help as very anxious. thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Shanin:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Well, stranger things have happened. I would just go ahead and incubate them and see what comes of it.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum..

I agree, no harm in incubating them. Never know what might happen..


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot to ask where you are? And is "shanin" your name or your username?


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to TFO!  Very interesting! I hope they make it!


----------



## shanin (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for all the welcomes! Mine currently reside in southern spain so they have very warm climate all year round. during the 6 years we have had them, they have never hibernated I guess its becuase of the warmth maybe. I wasnt sure if cross breeding would work with these two...it centainly wasnt my intention to breed them  What would be the complications I could see in the next coming weeks? any furtehr advice would be great...thanks guys


----------



## shanin (Oct 31, 2011)

photo of the new laid eggs...day 2! lol


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 31, 2011)

Something that may help- female tortoises are known to retain sperm from matings for up to three years and possibly much longer. it is possible that the eggs were fertilized by another male somewhere if you have only had it about 6 months.

I sadly don't know about Greeks or Russians to know this in their case, but often when a female lays a relatively few eggs, the odds are that they are infertile, especially if they were not well buried in a good nest. As others have said- ANYTHING is possible here and incubating them is a really good idea. Just be ready for the possibility that nothing will happen. The whole 'hope for the best, plan for the worst' bit.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome & Good luck.


----------



## shanin (Nov 1, 2011)

There are no chances of meeting other tortoises. they live together only so the only interactions would be of the two of them! 

its exciting, but I will bare in mind its unlkely they will hatch


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a good example of why different species should not be housed together. There is actually as good a chance that they could be fertile as any. There are documented cases of Russians being bred with Eastern Hermann's and Ibera Spur-thighs with Marginateds. So the possibility does exist.


----------



## Kailey (Nov 1, 2011)

Very eager to see the outcome of this. Hybrids certainly are interesting.


----------

